# Acer Screen Not Working



## OzFisherMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi All, I have an Acer Aspire 3053WXMi and the screen appears to be not working all of a sudden. Have had no previous problems with it, went to turn it on today and whilst the unit appears to be powering up i have nothing at all on the screen. Have tried removing / replacing ram, removing battery pack and powering up on AC adaptor only, removing / replacing CMOS battery, all to no avail.......
Please help I am fast losing patience with computers, have had major probs with my desktop also this week - but that is another story for another forum.... PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Most modern lappys are equipped with a lid accuator switch these are located just below the LCD screen or built into the LCD latch.


----------



## OzFisherMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Have looked at the lid switch externally and it appears to be operating , well its moving freely anyway....


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Try using and external monitor post if your experiancing the same issue with an external monitor.


----------



## OzFisherMan (Jan 14, 2009)

have tried to plug in external monitor but nothing happens.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Usually if there were a issue with the LCD the external vga will work this leaves the suspicion of a bad lid accuator switch.


----------



## OzFisherMan (Jan 14, 2009)

is this difficult to remove and is it possible to test it with a multimeter for resistance or voltage or something????

when connecting external monitor is it as simple as plugging into vga outlet and rebooting?


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

If you have the users manual handy some brands of lappys do not use both the LCD and VGA output by default. try powering on the lappy connected to a external monitor and press Fn-F5, Fn-F3, Fn-F8. these are a partial list of possible combinations.


----------



## OzFisherMan (Jan 14, 2009)

have tried Fn-F5, Fn-F3, Fn-F8, all with no joy.......next????
Unfortunately i do not have a users manual.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you shine a torch on the screen do you see anything


----------



## OzFisherMan (Jan 14, 2009)

no there is nothing there when i shine a torch on it

am i correct in thinking that if i cannot see any faint images on the screen it is not a backlight fault or a "lid switch" fault????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if there is nothing on an external monitor it is usually the video chip


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Inorder for the external monitor to work is has to be switch on in bios or through a combination of FN-4 FN-5 etc. depending on the laptop.

Look at the LCD screen very closely and check if you can see a faint image on the screen. It’s possible that the LCD lid close switch stuck in the “closed” position and the backlight stays off even when you open the LCD screen or turn on the laptop. The switch turns off the backlight when you close the LCD display to save the laptop battery power. Check the LCD lid close switch. Usually it is a small plastic pin located close to the LCD hinges. Try to tap on the switch a few times to turn on the backlight. If after tapping on the LCD lid close switch the backlight stays on, you fixed the problem.
It is also possible that after tapping on the LCD lid close switch the backlight works fine, you see a normal video on the screen for some time and then the backlight turns itself off again. In this case I would blame the FL inverter board. Try to reseat cables on both end of the FL inverter to make a better contact between the cables and the FL inverter board. If it doesn’t help I would try to replace the FL inverter board.

http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2006/02/22/troubleshoot-fix-laptop-video-problems/

User guide says press FN-F5 to switch to external output / LCD or both.

FN-F4 put the lappy to sleep.. press any button to wake the lappy.

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/AS5050_3050_Eng_OLM.pdf


----------



## rangerprovo (Jan 16, 2009)

OzFisherMan said:


> no there is nothing there when i shine a torch on it
> 
> am i correct in thinking that if i cannot see any faint images on the screen it is not a backlight fault or a "lid switch" fault????


1)It is important when doing this check to ensure envioromental back or direct lighting is not factoring in or out the affect your torch is having. With my Acer it was only when I arranged room lighting as high as possible (halogen) from screen side and not directed directly on black screen that the effect of my torch brought out the clear windows log-on page!
2)Is there any noise or electrical fissing coming from centre, or off centre, bottm of screen at startup.This being case is a clear sign of backlight inverterfailure.
3.Lastly forget Acer generally for assistance.However I noticed recently on Google search some schematics available for later Acer laptops and user manuals , but nothing of depth.
Successful and carefull research on web try different forums,black and white certainties very rarely exist until you have built up a good picture from different points


----------

